# Suche Mitstreiter für Neustart ;)



## VibeStueck (12. September 2014)

Hi Leute 

Ich würde gerne wieder anfangen zu spielen, mag dies allerdings nicht allein tun  
Daher suche ich leute die lust haben mit mir von lvl 1-90 zu lvln 
der server ist mir relativ wurscht, aber allianz sollte es sein.

ich spiele schon seit einiger zeit, allerdings mit pausen.

zu meiner person: mein name ist mareike, ich bin 27 jahre jung , hole zur zeit mein abitur nach, 
was dazu führt, dass ich möglicherweise auch mal 1-2 tage keine zeit habe zu spielen, weil ich lernen muss.

ansonsten habe ich eigentlich immer von 17 bis ca. 22 Uhr und am wochenende meist ganztags zeit zum gemeinsamen zocken 


aaalso, lange rede kurzer sinn: wer lust dazu oder fragen hat einfach ne pn an mich


----------



## tropica1234 (14. September 2014)

Hallöchen,

ich werbe dich sehr gerne.

bin 21 jahre alt und habe gerade mein Abitur hinter mir, also weiß ich was dich sozusagen erwartet und habe auch volles verständnis wenn du mal keine Zeit hast.
Ich mache gerade ein Praktikum, deswegen kann ich meistens auch erst abends spielen, außerdem habe ich eine freudnin was heißt, dass ich auch einfahc mal 1-2 tage in der Woche nicht kann.

aber bis auf level 85 zu leveln geht wirklich sehr schnell, deswegen sollte das auch sehr gut klappen 

wenn du interesse hast, schreib mir einfach noch einmal


----------



## Barbar Nummer 1 (18. September 2014)

PN unterwegs.


----------

